# Oris Modern Classic 7490 Link(s) needed.



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

*Oris Modern Classic 7490 Link(s) needed.*


View Advert


I have acquired an Oris Modern Classic 7490 and need one or two bracelet links if anyone has any spare.

Numbers on the inside of the bracelet clasp read 71861/62.

Price negotiable.




*Advertiser*

streety



*Date*

02/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

